# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Hidroelectrica >  Dinosaurios y monstruos en la sorprendente central eléctrica modernista de Bescanó

## sergi1907

El edificio del arquitecto Joan Roca i Pinet acoge una jungla de esculturas de piedra junto a un pintoresco salto de agua.



La central eléctrica de Bescanó, también conocida como la Central del Turó dels Cavalls, es uno de los edificios industriales más pintorescos y a la vez desconocidos de Girona. De estilo modernista y ubicada en este municipio del Gironès, la construyó el arquitecto Joan Roca i Pinet para garantizar el suministro de luz eléctrica en la localidad. Nada fuera de lo común si no fuera por la sorprendente jungla de esculturas petrificadas que bordean el recorrido del agua. Desde dinosaurios hasta vegetales, pasando por todo tipo de reptiles y anfibios: dragones, salamandras, ranas o hasta donde llegue la imaginación de quien las observe. Parecen poder cobrar vida de un momento a otro.

Ramon de Berenguer i de Llobet, conde de Berenguer y marqués de Garcillano, a principios de siglo encomendó al arquitecto una central eléctrica para abastecer mejor las necesidades de iluminación de Bescanó. El edificio se construyó en 1916, en la carretera de Girona a Anglès, junto al Turó dels Cavalls. Roca i Pinet reflejó en ella una fuerte huella modernista influenciada por los maestros Rafael Masó y Antoni Gaudí, ya entonces referentes de este movimiento artístico en Girona y Barcelona. Las monstruosas figuras que guardan los márgenes de los saltos de agua del canal son visibles desde la carretera y desde la vía verde del Carrilet, que discurre por el municipio.

La infraestructura industrial está formada por tres plantas rectangulares y tejados de dos vertientes a tres niveles. En el piso inferior están las dos bocas de desagüe de las dos turbinas (todavía funcionan las originales), construidas por la empresa gerundense Planas y Flaquer. El ala derecha del edificio se destinó a las oficinas y la vivienda de la familia. Destaca su salto de agua de 10,2 metros. Cuando el agua no se utiliza para turbinar, se desvía por otro surtidor que crea un agradable efecto acústico y visual.

No fue la única central que el aristócrata -a quien Miquel de Palol describe como uno de los más populares y simpáticos de Girona- mandó edificar a Roca i Pinet. Unos años antes, en 1905, el propietario de Electroquímica Berenguer inició las obras de la Central de Vilanna. Se trata de otro edificio de estética modernista situado en ese vecindario gerundense, a poca distancia de Bescanó. En 1908 la electricidad producida en Vilanna llegó hasta Palamós.

Desde su construcción, las centrales de Vilanna y Bescanó estuvieron habitadas por los encargados y sus familias. Según relata Miquel de Palol, no eran regidas por técnicos ni expertos sino por campesinos sin ninguna preparación técnica. La familia cuidaba del edificio, los canales, la producción y la maquinaria. El jefe de la central de Vilanna, Ferriol, no sabía leer ni escribir, apunta. Durante la década de 1950 se automatizó el sistema de producción de electricidad y la central de Vilanna quedó deshabitada.

http://www.lavanguardia.com/local/gi...nosaurios.html

----------

embalses al 100% (26-dic-2016),HUESITO (26-dic-2016),JMTrigos (27-dic-2016),Jonasino (26-dic-2016),perdiguera (26-dic-2016),willi (27-dic-2016)

----------

